# ibs mimics gallbladder attack



## dan994 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey does anyone have ibs episodes that are similar to gallbladder attacks. i have a few bouts a year that start out as what seem like gallbladder attacks but end up lower down in the colon. my pain and cramping is always on the right side from my ribs down to my groin. please help


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I would get checked out by the doc to make sure if you haven't already - the reason I say this is because after having IBS for almost 2 decades, the docs just thought it was IBS until I insisted they check it out - and it did turn out to be gallstones and I had surgery - the symptoms can be similar... All the best to you.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

the only two best tests for gallbladder is a hidascan with cck and the ultrasound but the hidascan is the best test they have and sometimes they can tell with labs like the heptic pannel blood test because alot of the times your liver can be a little upset that your gallbladder isnt working right so that would make thing out of wack with your heptic pannel


----------



## dan994 (Jun 25, 2007)

Forrest said:


> the only two best tests for gallbladder is a hidascan with cck and the ultrasound but the hidascan is the best test they have and sometimes they can tell with labs like the heptic pannel blood test because alot of the times your liver can be a little upset that your gallbladder isnt working right so that would make thing out of wack with your heptic pannel


what exactly is a hida scan and is it risky and is there any pain involved


----------



## 20656 (Aug 30, 2006)

If you get recomended surgury it may be worth looking into a liver flush, is a process where you take a drink of olive oil and citrus (lemon or grapefruit) to make the gall bladder push out gall stones and gunk stored in there. It may take a few but will normally clear it out. Then just make sure you regulary use oils like extra virgin olive oil in your diet to keep the liver and gallbladder working correctly dumping bile on a regular basis daily. That should then stop the all the stagnation and formation of the stones. Some say the opposite low fat etc but go with what you think/find outPhil


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

no its nothing to it its more boring then anytihng but like all tests there is always a risk but this is very low but you lay on a bed for two hours while they inject you with cck so it will show up on the screen but it takes pics of your bile ducts of your liver and gallballer and some of your small bowell then they inject you with cck to make the gallbaldder contract and some people when they inject you with cck it will somtimes make you have a gallbladder attack and they can see it on film it pretty much the best tool they have to check for blockage of the bile tree system


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.medicinenet.com/cholescintigraphy/article.htm that pretty much some up the test on hidascan!


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

When my gb starts acting up my IBS gets 10x worse. I dont know if there is a connection but for me it seems like it. I had the hida scan, no big deal whatsoever. Just incredibly boring, got a sore neck from watching the monior behind me. Was pretty neat, seeen my liver pop up, then my gb, my pancreas I think, and my small intestine. Tech came in every 1/2 hr or so to check on me.. I didnt have any pain from the CCK injection but my ejection fraction came back at 15%. That was 2 years ago and I still have the sucker. I dont want to get it removed unless absolutely necessary. I think anything under 35% or something they want it removed. Only side effects I get from it is if I eat something fatty I'll get a dull pain under my right ribs and have to fly to the pooper. Thats about it. Not to mention my poo turns a lovely brownish yellow ugh. Thats my gb for ya


----------



## 20656 (Aug 30, 2006)

The certainly sounds like blocked ducts, gallstones, general congestion and low-no bile output. I would suggest at least trying a filler/additive free taurine supplement 3x day, min 250mg. Also take a b complex and some magnesium (glycinate if you are sensitive). Your stools should then be dark brown and as the bile starts coming through the symptoms should ease over weeks. Also take things to help the liver and to disolve the stones, milk thistle and phosphatidylcholine should help. There are other herbs that you could experiement but you always have to watch carefully for these and the fillers etc because of the ibs.Phil


----------

